# бывший впоследствии



## Konstantinos

... и «Похвала преподобному и богоносному отцу нашему Вару», автором которой является архидиакон Иоанн Мавропод (XI век), бывший впоследствии митрополитом Евхаитским.

Привет всем и Христос Воскресе!

I found this in a book I bought in the Monastery of Saint Patapios in Loutraki, Greece.

Can you help me understand the "бывший впоследствии"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rosett

Konstantinos said:


> бывший впоследствии митрополитом Евхаитским.


= …_ставший_ впоследствии…

В современном русском языке не хватает времён прошедшего времени, чтобы точно устанавливать соотношения между действиями грамматически. Поэтому для полной ясности можно использовать средства лексические, особенно, когда речь идёт о несовершенных аспектах. Впрочем, носителям языка этого почти никогда не требуется, отсюда и использование слова _бывший_.


----------



## DmitryO

Konstantinos said:


> Can you help me understand the "бывший впоследствии"?


"that later became"


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> = …_ставший_ впоследствии…


Это не одно и то же.
"Ставший ...", как перфектив,  означает переход к новому состоянию, которое в контексте фразы _остаётся в силе_ - до текущего момента или его смерти.
"Бывший ...", как имперфектив в роли аориста, означает отрезок этого состояния в прошлом, который в прошлом же и закончился - но чем именно -  не определено.

Времён у нас хватает - это в некоторых языках аспектов не хватает.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Это не одно и то же


Аналитически это не одно и то же, но фактически в контексте даёт одинаковый результат, так как про этого митрополита ничего не известно из данного отрывка. Всё равно, чтобы быть митрополитом впоследствии, надо было им сначала стать, а окончание его духовной карьеры не определёно никак.
И потом, Иоанн Мавропод был митрополитом, а не бывшим митрополитом, так что, скорее всего, оставался им до самой смерти.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Всё равно, чтобы быть митрополитом впоследствии, надо было им сначала стать, а окончание его духовной карьеры не определёно никак.
> И потом, Иоанн Мавропод был митрополитом, а не бывшим митрополитом, так что, скорее всего, оставался им до самой смерти.


В случае "стать" этого окончания просто _нет _- в пределах глагольной фразы. "Стал" задаёт состояние, длящееся до момента "сейчас" - в отличие от "был", которое предполагает, что за этим бытием следует состояние "не был". Даже если было бы сказано: "был до текущего времени", то все равно есть хотя бы секунда в прошлом, когда он уже перестал быть. В случае же "стал", вам нужна уже следующая фраза - например, "стал таким, и оставался им до...", чтобы прервать это состояние. Иначе, действительно, не было бы разницы между "был" и "стал".
Оставался он митрополитом до смерти или нет, из приведённого контекста не ясно.


----------



## pimlicodude

впоследствии is an adverb, “subsequently”. The whole phrase means “who was subsequently metropolitan (=archbishop) of Euchaita”, a diocese in what is now central Turkey. More on this archbishop can be found at John Mauropous - Wikipedia


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> “who was subsequently metropolitan (=archbishop) of Euchaita”,


Это правильно по-английски, так как там для описания подобных событий есть Past Continuous у глагола to be (и другие времена прошедшего времени). В русском практически сохранилось одно прошедшее время, единое для всех прошлых событий, а другие прошедшие времена, сохранившиеся в отдельных случаях или в фиксированных выражениях, воспринимаются теперь как единственная «общее» прошедшее время, из которого исчезли все вспомогательные глаголы и суффиксы (кроме универсального «л» для обозначения собственно прошедшего времени), либо вообще не воспринимаются как прошедшие. Заменять другие прошедшие времена можно либо лексическими подстановками, либо отчасти комбинациями совершенного/несовершенного вида, обогащенными разнообразием сочетаний соответствующих суффиксов и префиксов. Само «прошедшее продолженное время» в строгом смысле, если его необходимо было использовать, как в рассматриваемом случае с «быть», ранее выражалось в том числе и имперфектом, но имперфект с давних пор, хоть и исчез, но постепенно преобразовался в родственные ему, но неуклюжие деепричастия, формируемые и применяемые сравнительно ограниченным образом, и, как утверждают некоторые, даже «чуждые русскому языку» (хотя они являются русскими, как плоть от плоти).


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Даже если было бы сказано: "был до текущего времени", то все равно есть хотя бы секунда в прошлом, когда он уже перестал быть.


Архидиакон Иоанн ни до момента, ни в момент создания «Похвалы…» митрополитом ни разу не был, а стал им позже. Опять нехватка прошедших времён, которую необходимо компенсировать по умолчанию или иными средствами языка.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Архидиакон Иоанн ни до момента, ни в момент создания «Похвалы…» митрополитом ни разу не был, а стал им позже. Опять нехватка прошедших времён, которую необходимо компенсировать по умолчанию или иными средствами языка.


Я говорил (в ссылке) только о разнице между "бывший" и "ставший". Отношение ко времени создания "Похвалы" - да, оно задаётся наречием "впоследствии". Но может ли язык с более изощрённой временной организацией  в данном случае обойтись без аналога этого наречия?  Дайте пример, пожалуйста - я не могу понять, как именно здесь проявляется нехватка времён (абсолютно без сарказма).


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Но может ли язык с более изощрённой временной организацией  в данном случае обойтись без аналога этого наречия?  Дайте пример, пожалуйста - я не могу понять, как именно здесь проявляется нехватка времён (абсолютно без сарказма).


Может, конечно. Например, в английском есть время Future-in-the-Past, которое грамматически выражает то, для чего в русском предложении необходимо обстоятельство времени, хотя и добавляет свои нюансы, кстати подходящие рассматриваемому примеру.

_The author of the “Praise…” was archdeacon John Mauropous who would be ordained metropolitan of Euchaita._


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Например, в английском есть время Future-in-the-Past, которое грамматически выражает то, для чего в русском предложении необходимо обстоятельство времени, хотя и добавляет свои нюансы, кстати подходящие рассматриваемому примеру.
> 
> _The author of the “Praise…” was archdeacon John Mauropous who would be ordained metropolitan of Euchaita._


Так "хотя и добавляет свои нюансы " - или "нюансы, кстати подходящие"?  

Эта конструкция ближе к "которому в дальнейшем предстояло ("быть")/стать" - но выраженному более рационально, без лишних примесей -  я согласен, именно такого в русском нет. Но - это, как Вы верно сказали, будущее по отношению к прошедшему (которое, опять таки, представляет это будущее "бытие" как длящееся без всякого завершения), а у нас - прошедшее по отношению к настоящему (#7), как аорист (отрезок состояния/процесса, который _был далее завершён,_ но не ясно чем именно) - только в форме причастия (и этой формы, в свою очередь, в английском нет).

(Надо уточнить, что я имею в виду "аорист" именно имперфективной лексики, в отличие от перфективного "стал", где начальное сотояние ("не-бытие" переходит в "бытие", которое затем длится и длится. "Был" же - одно состояние, но оно завершается чем-то просто в силу того, что оно в прошлом и адресуется из настоящего).


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Так "хотя и добавляет свои нюансы " - или "нюансы, кстати подходящие"?


Это время всегда добавляет свои нюансы в зависимости от того, как оно выражено. В данном примере не подразумевается, что архидиакон Иоанн непременно должен был стать митрополитом (например, в силу стабильного карьерного роста или как-то ещё), так что время это как раз годится в форме, в которой оно здесь выражено.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "аорист" именно имперфективной лексики, в отличие от перфективного "стал",


Аорист в данной теме вообще никаким образом не затрагивается.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Аорист в данной теме вообще никаким образом не затрагивается.


В этом вы как раз и ошибаетесь (я просмотрел ваш пост #8) - по крайней мере, если мы рассматриваем дихотомию имперфект-аорист, как она есть. Грубо говоря, если бы у нас была идея как "всё это время бывший", это был бы имперфект - так или иначе, он требует того, чтобы в обозреваемом периоде _внутри глагольной фразы _это состояние не было ограничено. Но в нашем случае мы смотрим на "был" как на отдельный факт в прошлом - соответственно завершённый (но не чем-то определённым, как в случае перфективного глагола). "На рождество я кормил кота, курил ганджу, был митрополитом" - аорист. "Мне приснился странный сон: листья (то и дело) падали с деревьев, a я был митрополитом" - по сути имперфект - но для глагола "быть" нет большой прагматической необходимости для того, чтобы представлять "бытие" таким извращённым образом - даже при погружении в это состояние (в отличие от "падали").

В нашем несовершенном роде, конечно, это не различается, поскольку наша парадигма гораздо глубже - она основана не на том, заполняет ли состояние временную "рамку" происходящего полностью или нет, как в греко-романской парадигме, а на точке зрения наблюдателя, который либо видит идентичное состояние, либо переход между двумя состояниями (перфектив), который, однако, требует таких доп. элементов семантики, как аффиксы. Разный подход, который принципиально не означает  "нехватку" чего-либо.

А касательно нашего примера - если бы автору надо было погрузиться в прошлое, он бы, возможно, написал: "который впоследствии будет/станет", или что-то вроде того - но он этого не сделал.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> А касательно нашего примера - если бы автору надо было погрузиться в прошлое, он бы, возможно, написал: "который впоследствии будет/станет", или что-то вроде того - но он этого не сделал.


Автор как раз погрузился в прошлое целиком, не связывая событий прошлого с его собственной эпохой, писал размашисто и, очевидно, не думал о согласовании глагольных времён, так как вполне можно считать, что и так понятно. Из контекста понятно, что архидиакон был в конце концов возведён в сан митрополита, но автор употребил такую фразу, что не всем сейчас понятно без затруднений, почему он так выразился (пост #1).

При этом от аориста, постепенно вытеснявшегося ввиду его избыточности из древнего русского языка, к моменту составления рассматриваемого «папируса» уже не оставалось ничего продуктивного, так что об использовании аориста (а имперфекта и подавно) в подобной фразе речи идти явно не могло.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Автор как раз погрузился в прошлое целиком, не связывая событий прошлого с его собственной эпохой, писал размашисто и, очевидно, не думал о согласовании глагольных времён, так как вполне можно считать, что и так понятно


Всё у него согласовано. Моё дело было только сказать, что "бывший" в принципе отличается от "ставший" и "который станет", и что выбор этой формы не продиктован нехваткой времён. Что до аориста - это в данном случае не форма, а смысл, где "бывший впоследствии" - отрезок, закончившееся ещё в прошлом (в отличие от, напр. "бывший до этого белым, кот позеленел"), и потому в принципе допускающий то, что он не был митрополитом всю жизнь. Здесь я согласен, что лучше бы писать "ставший..." или "впоследствии - митрополит"; но этот нюанс все равно надо объяснить.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Что до аориста - это в данном случае не форма, а смысл, где "бывший впоследствии" - отрезок, закончившееся ещё в прошлом


Не может здесь быть никакого аориста - ни по форме, ни по смыслу - по определению. Никакие отрезки времени аористом не определяются - это по сути, не говоря уж о том, что действия, выражавшиеся в древнем языке аористом, к эпохе написания рассматриваемого документа выражались единственной сохранившейся формой прошедшего времени, как и сейчас. По смыслу аористом могли выражаться современные фразы типа «ты заболел», «он похвалил». Никакой длительности у этих действий не определяется, так как для аориста важен не процесс, а результат. Поэтому, если вы рассматриваете отрезки времени любой длительности, то об аористе с этого места говорить не приходится.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Никакие отрезки времени аористом не определяются - это по сути, не говоря уж о том, что действия, выражавшиеся в древнем языке аористом, к эпохе написания рассматриваемого документа выражались единственной сохранившейся формой прошедшего времени, как и сейчас. По смыслу аористом могли выражаться современные фразы типа «ты заболел», «он похвалил».


В каком "древнем языке"? Я уже писал в #15, что я имею в виду - противопоставление аорист/имперфект, которое есть в болгарском,  греческом и в романских языках (независимо от названий этих форм в конкретном языке). Да, "заболел",  "похвалил" - это аорист, но  "видел", "делал", "был" - адресованные как_ отдельные факты_, тоже аорист -    перфективность в соотв. языках зависит только от лексики корня глагола: результативная или процессуальная. Возьмите болгарский, где есть одновременно и виды глагола и аорист/имперфект,  там всё прекрасно понятно.

Или вот этот язык:
Аорист: Зван б*ы*х и приидох. [Д. И. Фонвизин. Недоросль (1782)] - отрезок "бытия"
Имперфект: Б*я*ху _же _нецыи eллини от пришедшихъ (Ин.: 12, 20)  - неограниченное "бытие"


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Возьмите болгарский


Давайте ограничимся современным русским языком, который нам понятнее. Сам по себе аорист как время глагола не несёт в себе перфектности/имперфектности, но морфологически может образовываться как от перфективной основы, так и имперфективной. В последнем случае, например, это может быть реликтовая частица «бы», которая является чистым аористом от имперфективной основы на гласную. Но уже в родственном ему слове «бывший» из ОП никакого аориста и в помине нет.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Давайте ограничимся современным русским языком, который нам понятнее. Сам по себе аорист как время глагола, не несёт в себе перфектности/имперфектности, но морфологически может образовываться как от перфективной основы, так и имперфективной. В последнем случае, например, это может быть реликтовая частица «бы», которая является чистым аористом от имперфектной основы на гласную. Но уже в родственном ему слове «бывший» из ОП никакого аориста и в помине нет.


Я говорю вам о _смысле - _который есть, а не о формах, которых нет.
Замените "бывший" на "который был", смысл останется. "Он всегда был митрополитом" - по смыслу имперфект. "Впоследствии он был митрополитом" - по смыслу аорист. Последнее даёт нежелательный эффект того, что он после этого мог быть и ещё кем-то. Этот эффект вызван тем, что состояние дано как отдельный факт, т.е. часть обозреваемого прошлого; оно не заполняет всю временную рамку. Этого можно избежать, если употребить перфектив "стал", который не создаёт такой эффект, но зато чрезмерно акцентирует переход между состояниями. Потому, возможно, существует ещё и такая конструкция, как  "такой-то, впоследствии - митрополит, ..." - помогающая максимально абстрагироваться от границ.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "Впоследствии он был митрополитом" - по смыслу аорист.


Не осталось практически никакого аориста в современном языке, а то, что осталось, не воспринимается более даже как одно из прошедших времён.
Вот реальный пример аориста (от имперфективной основы) в современном русском языке:

«Единым махом семерых *побивахом*».

У человека, не знакомого с этим выражением, может даже создаться первое впечатление, что _побивахом_ - это искажение окончания глагола _побивать_ ради рифмовки стиха. Тем более, совершенно не создаётся ощущения прошедшего времени. То есть, аорист, утраченный в современном языке, будет попросту непонятен, если его сейчас начать реанимировать для пущей важности.

На самом же деле это выражение, ставшее поговоркой (очевидно, благодаря его складности), можно по-современному считать фейковой новостью с полей сражения:

«Одним ударом мы семерых побивали».

Но, увы, складная рифма при осовременивании утрачивается. Такая фраза, скорее всего, быстро забудется в потоке новостей, зато исходная прожила уже больше тысячи лет и, дай Бог, никуда не денется в культуре.

Единственное удобство аориста в данном случае проявляется в характерном -_хом_, который позволяет обходиться без личного местоимения _мы_, делая фразу более компактной.


----------

